# ~Congratulation Picture~



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*<span style='font-family: Georgia'>When it's all said and done.. one can smile again... LOL. I love this picture of Anne Marie, Dante and I.</span>*


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That is a GREAT picture!! The smiles say it ALL!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent picture!!!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

What a wonderful pic! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Really like the image.

Take care!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats again!!!! Such a nice picture. and what beautiful weather!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great Picture for the Dante Trophy Case!!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks to me like Anne Marie was a little intimidated by Dante wouldn't you think??


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

a pictures is worth a thousand words! I think those thousands say it all!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Even Dante is smiling - heck, I'm smiling for you! It is a wonderful accomplishment. You have every right to be so proud!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You looked pumped!! Great picture!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWYou looked pumped!! Great picture!



LMAO.. this is what happens after you drink two beers after you're done trialing.. LOL. It's picture time...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:this is what happens after you drink two beers after you're done trialing..



















Not to mention it's a good stress reliever!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gee they don't allow alcohol at AKC venues..... maybe I DO need to try SchH!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pic - congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Let's just say Lynn was having a *little* too much fun after the trial.







I think I laughed all the way home from the trial thinking of you Lynn.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No wonder she took a wrong turn!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Let's just say Lynn was having a *little* too much fun after the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... I can get a little carried away in the "FUN" department, can't I. That partially was from the release of stress << Lynn keeps telling herself >> I did have fun with everyone... good group of people.









Kathy ~ for real about the two wrong exits... two hour drive that took me almost 3 1/2 hours wasn't fun.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The way I see, Lynn....

Your a big girl and entitled to have fun whenever you want!! 








my friend!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I had a great time too Lynn. One of these days we are going to have to just have a PARTY!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: One of these days we are going to have to just have a PARTY!!!!!


<span style="color: #CC0000"><span style='font-family: Georgia'>You point me in the right directions, and I'll be there.. LOL.</span></span>


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

What a neat picture! I agree with Leesa, it is supposed to be fun anyway







After all the nerves and stress, nothing like a little fun!


----------

